# disconnecting daytime running lights on 2006 GTO



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

I just got my 2006 GTO 2 weeks ago. I LOVE THIS CAR! Wished it had seat heaters though. I DO NOT like the daytime running lights at all! I disconnected them pretty easily on my 2000 Grand Prix GTP, i traded in on my GTO, pretty easily. Any help anybody can give me would be GREATLY appreciated!:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pull the fuse in the engine compartment fuse box. The light is going to stay on in the dash thou.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Will pull it out when I get off work.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Pull the *relay* in the engine compartment fuse box. The light is going to stay on in the dash thou.


Fixed.

Keep it too, just in case you sell it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes its the relay.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Why do you dislike the lights?

It's not like they make the car look any different, and with them on you also get the extra benefit of added safety

Just doesn't make sense to me?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

:agree


Northeast Rod Run said:


> Why do you dislike the lights?
> 
> It's not like they make the car look any different, and with them on you also get the extra benefit of added safety
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've disabled DRLs on every vehicle I've had with them. Why? They're annoying, and they eat up bulbs much faster than without. I think certain cars look better without them on.

"Added safety" is a matter of opinion... I believe cars should come with automatic lights instead of DRLs, there's a lot of people running around on just DRLs in the fog, or at night.

Auto headlights on the photo sensor is a nice feature IMO. Glad both the GTO and Grand Am have it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

with relay out, will there be any issues caused by not having the relay in, like service codes and so on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I could have sworn they can be switched off in the set up menu? 

IMO with all the dimwits driving around on cell phones, texting, and otherwise NOT paying attention I want as much notice to people I am in the area. Who knows how many times those lights saved me from getting smacked.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

Bulbs blow the majority of time due to vibration and not use.

My DRLs did not work when I purchased my used GTO, got home and I checked the glove box and there was the relay along with the broken floormat locks.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I could have sworn they can be switched off in the set up menu?
> 
> IMO with all the dimwits driving around on cell phones, texting, and otherwise NOT paying attention I want as much notice to people I am in the area. Who knows how many times those lights saved me from getting smacked.


haha, you do have a legit point there...i just recently buzed through the menu and have not seen the running lights, only interior lights. i am thinking of pulling mine too, save the battery and extend the bulb life. not to mention when you pull in somplace in dark when you want to remain unnoticable... but safety does say, it's good to be visible.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

firebird said:


> haha, you do have a legit point there...i just recently buzed through the menu and have not seen the running lights, only interior lights. i am thinking of pulling mine too, save the battery and extend the bulb life. not to mention when you pull in somplace in dark when you want to remain unnoticable... but safety does say, it's good to be visible.


I don't know about you, but trying to pull into somewhere in my goat unnoticeable is pretty redundant. I think my lights are the least of my worries 
:lol:


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I don't know about you, but trying to pull into somewhere in my goat unnoticeable is pretty redundant. I think my lights are the least of my worries
> :lol:


copy that  outstanding

hahaha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Went through the manual and there is no setting to disable the DRL.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

pulling the fuse isn't that bad, but the feature wouldn't hurt if it was there


----------

